# Something to help Lola



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

So Lola has had her Luxating Patella now for just over a year.. It was triggerd when the post man came and Lola ran into the front door trying to scare him off..
When she done it, the vet graded it as a 3, she wasnt putting any weight on it and he was convinced she would need surgery 
Any how he said go away and think about things and see how she gets on..
So a couple weeks later i went back to see him and he re-graded her a 1 and it seemed to have improved, but obviously its still there.
She looks pretty normal now just the odd limp when it gets stiff when the weathers cold.
So my question is does any one know of any supplements they could reccomend that could help her be more comfortable?
I noticed this morning she wouldnt jump onto the sofa so it must be playing up, but shes not limping on it.
Thanks for reading


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mie have a squirt of salmon oil and billy has flexadin as he suffers from low grade lp
x


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

rache said:


> Mie have a squirt of salmon oil and billy has flexadin as he suffers from low grade lp
> x


thanks rache.. where do i get this stuff frm? and do u give it daily?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I got the salmon oil from my local pet shopAnd the flexadin I got from petmeds.co.uk

X


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats great that she's improved!
I've had no experience with LP yet, luckily, but Val had a thread recently about a bad experience she had with a new vet, and she also talks about the improvement they found in her chi Glory's LP and what supplements she's been giving her.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/59134-results-rant-todays-vet-visit.html


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

rache said:


> I got the salmon oil from my local pet shopAnd the flexadin I got from petmeds.co.uk
> 
> X



Thanks Rache i had a little look in pets at home earlier but they didnt seem to have any salmon oil but ive seen some online and its cheap enough, i`ll also have a browse through the website. x




Reese and Miley said:


> Thats great that she's improved!
> I've had no experience with LP yet, luckily, but Val had a thread recently about a bad experience she had with a new vet, and she also talks about the improvement they found in her chi Glory's LP and what supplements she's been giving her.
> 
> Thanks Katy i`ll have a read through the thread, yea its improved alot!
> ...


----------

